# Stairway to Heaven



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Have a look at this 

A skyscraper as a Stairway to Heaven, ascending from Cairo?s slums - eVolo | Architecture Magazine


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Have a look at this
> 
> A skyscraper as a Stairway to Heaven, ascending from Cairo?s slums - eVolo | Architecture Magazine


Having seen the way they build in Egypt would you be happy to live there


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

For those who can remember the old films about the 1001 nights or "Arabian Nights" where we watched flying carpets and genie's coming out of an oil-lamp. Many cultures read and wondered at the magic for centuries.

Well these are more Egypt fairy tales. Full of Egyptian promises. 


Alan.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's hideous and pie in the sky, why they need high rise buildings in the huge country is beyond my reasoning,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Having seen the way they build in Egypt would you be happy to live there


Not really, but I would hate to leave in a monstrosity like that anywhere in the world, regardless of the building standards. It's just awful!:confused2:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Not really, but I would hate to leave in a monstrosity like that anywhere in the world, regardless of the building standards. It's just awful!:confused2:


Hate living in apartments no matter where they are.....even in Hurghada wasn't happy until i found a small villa with garden.


----------

